# My Wedding's In 3 Weeks & I'm Clueless As To How To Wear My Hair... PLEASE HELP!!!



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hiya, my names Carly. Many of you may know me from the FOTD section. Well, i'd like some help from my Specktra friends if you all dont mind. Like i said in the title, i have no idea how to wear my hair on my wedding day. I've bought magazines & looked all over the internet & seriously have not a clue what i want!! 

Now, i do perfer how my hair looks on me down but i think it looks so classy when i bride has their hair back. I do have a veil that i'll be wearing & i like the look of that going under, not over any style i make my hair (if that made sense). I was thinking of doing half up so i have the best of both, lol but i still dont know!!! Anyway, i'll post a few pictures of my hair for those of you who dont know me... It is naturally very wavy & when i put products in it, very curly. I dont even know if i want to wear it curly or straight!! I just have no clue...

Please if anyone has any ideas (Preferabley pictures) it would be much appreciated!!!

Thanks in advance!!!!

This picture was taken about 6 months ago so its a little longer now... Also, this was just blow dried.






This is how it looks straightened...





and here it is curly...






Also... if you cant tell by the pictures its slightly layered. Any ideas???????*​


----------



## aziajs (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have a picture of your dress and your veil?  That would help a lot.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, i really was trying to keep that a secret but if you really think it would help, i'll post a link to the site. If it doesnt take you right to it the style # is T9395. I htink this should be a direct link though. I odnt have a picture of the veil as of right now, but let me look... 

David's Bridal - Bridal Gowns T9395 Satin trumpet gown with beaded metallic lace, satin empire band with bow, and lace-up back.

EDIT: the more i look at the picture... i think shes wearing my veil just not as long & without the head peice too... just the veil with a little comb thingy to attach it!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 29, 2008)

With that dress, I suggest finding the Elizabeth Arden Beautiful ads and looking at their models' hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i.models.com/oftheminute/imag...autifulbg0.jpg

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thu...wer_updo.  jpg

http://images.della.com/images/hair/hair_updo_9.jpg

http://www.kentofeurope.com/updo.jpg

http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/T/e/penelope.JPG

http://www.tccandler.com/IMAGES/actr...202006%201.jpg

Penelope+Cruz+2.jpg (image)

I'd also suggest not doing anything that's crazy tight or that will look super dated.


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 30, 2008)

I like all of the ones that Shimmer picked, but if you still wanted to leave it down, you could always do somthing to put the top  up and leave the rest down?


----------



## entipy (Mar 30, 2008)

I like that second pic!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_*Now, i do perfer how my hair looks on me down*_

 
hair 1

hair 2

hair 3

hair 4

hair 5

I think bangs would also suit you very well too.


----------



## Briar (Mar 30, 2008)

Oooh, I love the pics that Moonspell posted, especially #s 3, 4, and 5.  I think you would look amazing in a classic updo that leaves the back down as illustrated in these pics.  With some curl!


----------



## nikki (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with Briar.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 30, 2008)

this is so pretty!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 30, 2008)

I second what Briar said!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 30, 2008)

love the dress! I think half up and half down always looks nice


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moonspell* 

 
_ 
hair 3




_

 
This is what I was trying to say, I just couldn't find a good pix! lol


----------



## Mairim (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moonspell* 

 
_ 
hair 5

_

 

I like this style for you, I think you would be very well.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone for all their help!! All these styles are pretty its just so tough to pick the one just for me ya know... I really think i am going to go for something like #3 from moonspell's list! Its beautiful... i've already printed it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I truely appreciate all your help though & please, if you find more pictures for me... keep um comin'!!!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Thanks so much to everyone for all their help!! All these styles are pretty its just so tough to pick the one just for me ya know... I really think i am going to go for something like #3 from moonspell's list! Its beautiful... i've already printed it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I truely appreciate all your help though & please, if you find more pictures for me... keep um comin'!!!_

 
I'm glad you like it, the #3 is one of my favs too!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2008)

I like #2 & #3.  It will allow you to have it half up and half down.  The side swept bangs are very pretty.  The only real difference in the style is how tight it is.  I personally prefer #2 because it's looser and more relaxed but I think #3 might look better on you.


----------



## JULIA (Mar 31, 2008)

I really love your hair curly and I think these curls or something similar would look gorgeous in your hair!


----------



## Glassdoll (Mar 31, 2008)

i think it would look best curly. But not tight curls, more like loose flowy curls if that makes sense. And i love the pics that moonspell posted. Do post up pics after ur wedding alright?


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 31, 2008)

I sugest that if you always wear your hair down maybe for your wedding you should wear your hair up.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

Moonspell posted awsome pics for you. All very beautiful looks.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree .. I'm loving the looks moonspell posted too.  Gives me some ideas for an upcoming wedding (minus the tiaras and doohickeys, b/c it's not my wedding, whew!)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





19 days until your wedding day is going to fly by!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## alehoney (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm planning my wedding too so I have tons of pics... Since you have less than a month to go.... I wish you the best of luck!!!
I think your hair looks very nice down..  here are my recs:


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you would look fabulous with no. 3 and 4 that moonspell posted as well as all the ones alehoney posted. I really like those styles that sort of cascade down the back all curly and pretty. I don't know if it's your thing or not, but I think either little pearls throughout your hair or a pearl clip would look pretty and match the dress.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you all so much for you help!! Im still not 100% sure exactly what i want... can you tell im kindy picky & have a hard time making decisions, lol!! The more i talk to people about it in my every day life, they tell me i should wear it up cause of having a strapless dress which makes me more confused as to what to do.... Gah!! The stress of a wedding...

I really do appreciate all your help though & i hope i can make a decision soon, lol!! 

Do you guys really all think half up & half down??? If i do that i'll probably go with the 3rd one moonspell posted...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glassdoll* 

 
_i think it would look best curly. But not tight curls, more like loose flowy curls if that makes sense. And i love the pics that moonspell posted. Do post up pics after ur wedding alright? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will for sure post pictures for you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_I sugest that if you always wear your hair down maybe for your wedding you should wear your hair up._

 
That is a good point & kinda what i may be leaning twards....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_I'm planning my wedding too so I have tons of pics... Since you have less than a month to go.... I wish you the best of luck!!!
I think your hair looks very nice down..  here are my recs: 




_

 
Awww thanks & congrats to you on your up coming wedding too!! Have you set the date???

I also really like this picture you posted... its beautiful!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you should leave it down half way and have the other half up. You have such beautiful hair, so show it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the ones alehoney posted.

But here are some other options:












































































HTH! And good luck, you'll make a wonderful bride =)


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks!! I loooove the 3rd one down as an up-do!!!


----------



## alehoney (Apr 1, 2008)

yeap in August, thank you! I know how stressful wedding planning can be... good luck and i hope that you can find something that you like.. ..that of course is the most important thing. 
 Oh and your makeup skills are GREAT... but are you doing your own makeup? i thought about doing my own but then i realized that it would be much too stressful... i want to relax on the day of. I've had a couple make up trials some i've liked and others are not what i am looking for but when it comes down to booking a MUA as soon as i tell them its for my wedding the price goes from $100 to $300...


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_yeap in August, thank you! I know how stressful wedding planning can be... good luck and i hope that you can find something that you like.. ..that of course is the most important thing. 
 Oh and your makeup skills are GREAT... but are you doing your own makeup? i thought about doing my own but then i realized that it would be much too stressful... i want to relax on the day of. I've had a couple make up trials some i've liked and others are not what i am looking for but when it comes down to booking a MUA as soon as i tell them its for my wedding the price goes from $100 to $300..._

 
Thanks!! Ive stressed about what i should do about my makeup too... i am just going to get it done professionally though. Everyone thinks i'm crazy & dont think i should pay for someone to do it but like you said, i want to be as relaxed as possible that day. I am a little nervous that i wont like it being as picky as i am with my own makeup but its a chance i am willing to take. 

Our whole party is actually getting it done at the same salon as were getting our hair & its really inexpensive... maybe check out some of the local salons & see if they offer that. Its $75 for hair & $35 for the makeup each person in the party... HTH & again, good luck


----------



## weezee (Apr 2, 2008)

First, congrats on your upcoming wedding, you will make a beautiful bride.  I think having someone else do your hair and makeup on your special day is a great idea......two less things to stress about.  I'm curious though, are you having a hair and makeup consultation before the big day?  A lot of the salons around here won't do bridal hair and makeup unless they meet with the bride first so they have an idea of what the bride wants and there are no surprises on the big day.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 2, 2008)

in my opinion, i say that this would look better since your vail is smaller and only has a clip. with this will look nicely coming out from underneat. But let us know how it goes....congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 2, 2008)

Whatever style you chose, it should reflect you & your personal style.  The style should be something you feel comfortable wearing.  Please try several before the wedding day with headpiece. 

 I recently went to a wedding and the young bride had  her hair as long as yours.  I think it was more like #7 in GlamYOURus's post.  She choose this, because she really wanted to show case her length.  Her hair was naturally straight, but she had it in cascading loose ringlets in the back.  It was gorgeous.

I am so happy for you and I wish you many blessings.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks so much girls!! You all are so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not having a consultation first though i guess i should have... little late now i guess! Oh well, i am so undecided as to what i want obviously anyway, hehe!! Im sure i'll be walking into the salon that day still not knowing!!

Anyway, still talking ideas but think either way i'll want it off my face wheather its half up or all the way which is what i'll most likely do i guess. I do like the idea of alwaysbella's with the small veil under that. Well see though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again though sooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 26, 2008)

how was your wedding? please post an image of what you finally chose! your dress was too die for, id love to see how it all came together


----------

